# Girls Suck (not meant to be literal)



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Here is an interesting article/POV written by a female which should make for a fun conversation (not sure whether this belongs in the clubhouse or the lounge)  ...



> I have a hard enough time finding female friends that are up to my standards. I’d rather have zero friends than have a gaggle of vapid, gossiping harlots. But to have to actively pursue us & attempt keeping us happy? You poor, unfortunate souls. Sure, sure. Insert the ****-gobbling gangbang train memes that read: “I like to hang out with guys because they’re less drama.” But deep down you know it’s true. Isn’t that why you’d rather have beers with the guys than have long, deep conversation with a girl who’s given you a permanent spot in the friend zone? Because who really wants to be friends with females? It’s not easy. Men can easily refuse to deal with the drama unless it’s a guaranteed ****, but at some point, you’re gonna have to deal with the bull****. I’m not gonna go into the facts on how we are indoctrinated into being in constant competition with each other while you men are taught to be on the same team, and I’ll spare you the description of the difference between ‘women’ and ‘girls’, but in return you must set your preconceived judgments on me aside while I shed an honest light on why I wholeheartedly pity your plight with women.





> First, I’d like to start with saying that I don’t hate women. I actually really appreciate my sisters who have talent & confidence, are self-sufficient, and aren’t completely bat**** crazy. But that doesn’t mean I don’t know even the coolest of chicks are hard work. We’re emotional, over-analytical, highly irrational, and we require loads of conversation and attention—but don’t overdo it or we’ll write you off as clingy. We front like good looks, a big ****, and money don’t matter in a relationship, saying we want someone who is “smart, funny, dependable, stable, respectful,” and then end up with someone who is the exact opposite. We don’t even know what’s going through our own heads most times. Hence, all the conversations that need take place in order to gain an outsider point of view on why we’re so ****ed up. I could pretend like I’m not any of these things, but I’m not one to piss on your shoes & tell you it’s raining. This isn’t me trying to insinuate that I’m the coolest girl in the world; I’m just leveling with you. I am a female that realizes how ****ing crazy my own gender is.





> Now, I could care less if a girl is easy. My friends could’ve had the entire NFL run through them & I wouldn’t bat an eyelash. I don’t care how loose a girl is, because I’m not going in there. But YOU are. And that would suck for you. A daunting task it must be filtering through the *****s and the prudes to find one that’s freaky as hell, but at the same time, one who gained her experience without also acquiring the ABCs of STDs.





> I’d like to also briefly touch on the materialistic nature of women. Somewhere back in the ’80s, women started demanding more equality yet lost the drive to earn it. They want to be treated with respect and claim that they are strong & independent, but they’d also like to not work & have a man pay their way through life. Hmmm… Seems to me like the venti fat free chai tea no-water lattes started warping their feeble little minds. I understand that being a man with a substantial bank account is a blessing and a curse. On one hand, you can have whatever woman you want—for the most part—and on the other, you have to protect yourself with prenups and repressed emotions or else some ***** may end up snaking half of your entire life’s hard-earned fortune. But I gotta say guys, if you’re rich & you’re chasing after the type of women who are made of plastic, never say thank you, constantly hound you for presents, and not once offer to foot the bill—you’re kind of asking for it. Nonetheless, I feel bad for your unfortunate circumstance as the appointed breadwinners.





> I could go on, but I know your attention spans are dwindling & we’re already pushing it by writing blog entries longer than the number of characters allotted on Twitter. But all that being said, there exists a hierarchy of women. The ones at the top will bring something more than ***** to the table, attempt to control her inner psycho, talk deeper than mindless jibber-jabber, **** you right & often, cook & clean for you, and offer you her support & unfaltering loyalty. Hang in there, gents. And happy hunting.



Girls Suck - Tasteless Gentlemen


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Drama attracts drama. If the kind of women she is encountering are mostly crazy and unstable it is because whatever traits or lifestyle she leads draws her around those types. I wouldn't want to hang out with her, most women who are non-dramatic and rational wouldn't want to hang out with her so it's no wonder she hasn't gotten close with many. 

She also sounds like someone who just wants to get attention, to look cool for the boys. I'd roll my eyes and move on, too much work.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

I would agree that a lot of women are like the author describes but some aren't.

Finding quality people isn't easy...it isn't supposed to be. I have lovely women friends that don't gossip or compete and truly are there for each other. We'd do anything for one another because we love each other. We also all work and don't admire women who sit around doing nothing living off of men. We take pride in our own accomplishments and work hard for a living. When my friends do well, I'm so happy for them and when they aren't doing well, I'm there to help in any way I can. Everyone has their ups and downs and we're there to help each other through those moments in our lives.

I resent the fact that she describes all women as irrational, emotional or over-analytical. I'm certainly none of those things and there's a lot of women like me who don't act like "chicks". (Something that my husband thanks for me for daily) I've never been on any social media and am private, calm and make very sane, rational decisions based on the available data.

By the way, I and a few of my friends have girl children and we're raising our girls the same way. I have two girls that are 100% the opposite of the traits the author described.

Women are not all the same and thank goodness for that. If you want to find real people and not self-absorbed, competitive, emotionally-ape****, gossip, drama-queens....then don't tolerate them in your company.

Pretty simple.


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

Fozzy said:


>


Love it. My wife and I will often make "cootie" remarks during playful banter, like when she'll invite me to sit next to her and watch some TV, I'll begrudgingly(in a playful manner of course) say "Well alright, but you do have girl cooties you know."...And then she'll plant a big ol' honkin' kiss on me.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I did a quick google search. She's also one of those girls who b*tches about women who post selfies and Instagrams for likes... while she posts selfies and Instagrams for likes. 

But she'll get attention for being "anti-PC" and labelling her self as foul mouthed and tasteless. 
Reminds me of that Dear Fat people youtube chick.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

Fozzy said:


>


OMG, that is SOOOO good!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Water finds it's own level, she sounds like a drama queen. She comes across as an attention seeker.

FWIW my experience in life has been completely opposite and have always found it very easy to find great female friends, some of which are still friends since Primary school over 40 years ago.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Fozzy said:


>


I had the cooties!!! I loved them. Awwww...I miss my cooties. :crying:


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I would love to see this lady in a cage match with scary mommy. 

And, you know, have them never come out again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I know what's going on, let me explain this. It's the rise of the bro-gals. They are a true chimeras of X and Y chromosomes, a sort of human bridge between the genders. Bro-gals are evolution in the making. The missing link forward, the future of mankind. 

Men love bro-gals. They will likely outcompete annoying X chromosome only females in the mating game. Bro-gals will mother the next generation. All of their progeny will be bro-gals with various proportions of cells with X and Y chromosomes and phenotypes. Then, let the games begin. The outcome for mankind will depend on goodness of fit.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Men seek out drama as much as women do.

These days, I don't trust women who have a lot of male friends.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Drama attracts drama. *If the kind of women she is encountering are mostly crazy and unstable it is because whatever traits or lifestyle she leads draws her around those types. I wouldn't want to hang out with her, most women who are non-dramatic and rational wouldn't want to hang out with her so it's no wonder she hasn't gotten close with many. *
> 
> She also sounds like someone who just wants to get attention, to look cool for the boys. I'd roll my eyes and move on, too much work.


Absolutely!

Also, she doesn't sound particularly bright, so probably struggles to make real friends with either gender. Her best option is males, though, because the desperate amongst them might keep her on the back burner for sex.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

How old is she? I would guess at the age where she is too young to realize that she can be herself and still find a man who she can respect and love. She will soon realize that the men she attracts by bending over backwards to be a good bro-gal are leftovers, the puny, small-minded and insecure boys no girly girl wants.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

FrenchFry said:


> So, if my husband writes the opposite article about how much men suck, are you gonna call him a misandrist or a truth speaker?
> 
> Or, beta ***** boy?


Then I'd say that he is likely only writing about himself, and a weenie.

Listen.

Anything that degrades women degrades all of humankind.

Same goes for anything that degrades men.

Go after d-bag guys or *****y girls all you like... but don't go after a whole gender in an attempt to validate hate.


----------

